# What Pokemon do you think could be real?



## Treechu (Aug 21, 2008)

By this I mean looks natural enough to blend in with the current animals on Earth?

For me its Magikarp, I really could imagine seeing a fish like that floating around. Maybe just make the eyes a little more realistic and I think it could fit in. o:

Maybe Caterpie...err...Weedle maybe.

Oh well, what about you guys?


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

i was thinking about wingull or pelipper. they could just blend in with seagulls or pelicans.:talking:


----------



## Zulo (Aug 21, 2008)

lotad. All you see is a lilly pad! As long as they didn't come out of the water...

Or ekans, just a purple snake.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

For some reason, _Luxray_.
I don't know why, it just seems like it could be real.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 21, 2008)

Umm...
Gee, maybe if Rattata was a little smaller, it could kinda fit in.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

Treechu said:


> By this I mean looks natural enough to blend in with the current animals on Earth?
> 
> For me its Magikarp, I really could imagine seeing a fish like that floating around. Maybe just make the eyes a little more realistic and I think it could fit in. o:
> 
> ...









Metapod anyone?


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 22, 2008)

Dewgong! it is real (or at least theres a animal named that) ^^
beutifly could be its a giant butterfly along with butterfree


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 22, 2008)

Pidgey. If you've ever looked at a sparrow closely, you can see how similar they are. Plus, if they fly away before you even get close to them... Well, I can totally see that. 

Or a Relicanth. Look at this, a Coelcanth (Relicanth's real-life counter part): 






Looks similar, no? Plus, Relicanth will just be living in really deep seas, so nobody will find it.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 23, 2008)

Persian, Growlithe, Kangaskhan, Ledyba and  Ledian, Miltank, Ponyta and Rapidash look like Pokemon that could be in the real world with no/ minimal suspicion.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 23, 2008)

Pidgey, Taillow and Starly, I guess. Also Tentacool, Remoraid and Octillery, and possibly Ekans, Mankey, Zubat, Mightyena, Wailord, Feebas and Qwilfish.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 23, 2008)

I think caterpie would blend in easily, if it was smaller.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 23, 2008)

Hm..... they're called plush toys.XD But really, I think Onix would look like a bunch of boulders. Then there's Geodude, Graveler, possibly Golem, a lot of things other people said, Mantine, Mantyke, and Hariyama looks like a few sacks of potatoes. I'm not saying he could easily exist without suspision, I just feel like poiting out the obvious.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 24, 2008)

Persian. It looks pretty real, just take off that thing on its forehead.

Also, Krabby, Seaking, Tauros, Ursaring, Mantine, Taillow, Slaking, Bidoof, and Finneon.


----------



## Zehla (Aug 26, 2008)

Absol, in nature anyway. Most animals just somehow know when a disaster is about to happen. When the tsunami hit, the first thing people noticed was all the animals started heading inland. It was weird that nobody followed the animals. Hell, I would have.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 26, 2008)

Normal types - Raticate, Pidgey, Farfetch'd, Taillow, Persian, Eevee, Furret and Linoone.
Not-normal types too - Ekans, Venomoth, Relicanth, Ninjask, Goldeen & Seaking (minus the horns), Krabby, Horsea line, Poochyena and Mightyena.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 26, 2008)

I can imagine Pidgey, Poochyena, Diglett, and Taillow, for starters. Maybe Growlithe too.


----------

